# my buddies trigger is stuck in the back position



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

Ok my buddy bought a lcp yesterday and we went to shoot it, after 40 rounds the trigger is stuck in a back position and wont come forward.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

He might want to take it back where he bought it for advice.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The LCP has been going through growing pains just like the Kel-Tec did. I would say take it back to the shop and let them worry with it. :smt033


----------

